# has spearmint tea helped anybody ovulate??



## dinky

Hey ladies, 8 days ago i started drinking 2 cups of spearmint tea a day because i have pcos and according to my chart i ovulated 5 days ago! Ff is confused about the day i ovulated though because i was sleep deprived but my temps have definately risen. If i have actually ovulated then ive ovulated really late in my cycle i though i was in for another anovulatory cycle. Is anyone else drinking spearmint tea and how is it helping them? Thanks :dust:


----------



## dinky

Bump???


----------



## dinky

Guessing im the only one who drinks spearmint tea then. Taxi for dinky!!! X


----------



## Smarakins

I haven't heard about this, but am now curious. I have a friend with PCOS; she may benefit from this. I'm going to research and tell her about it.

I'm sorry I couldn't answer your question, but thank you for bringing this to my attention


----------



## dinky

Oh its ok :) glad ive gave some good advice lol! I get my spearmint tea from holland and barrett. Its about £1.50 for 20 tea bags, its spearmint and camomile tea and i have 1 cup in the morning and 1 cup before bed, it helps you sleep too! I too have pcos and i have endometriosis aswel, i defo think the tea has made me ovulate its supposed to lower testoterone levels. I hope your friend tries this!! X


----------



## Smarakins

I hope she does, too. She's such a sweet person and would make an awesome momma, so I really want her to get pregnant (along with myself, of course! ha ha).

Good luck to you as well


----------



## dinky

Id defo tell your friend to try spearmint tea, ive just got my bfp :D i concieved my daughter on clomid but concieved this one naturally thanks to spearmint and camimile tea!!!! So happy!!!! Found out about an hour ago! X


----------



## CdnEquestrian

CONGRATS on the BFP, dinky!!!!! :)

I LOVE spearmint tea and grow my own spearmint and put it in a tea ball...but I still don't ovulate on my own. I have PCOS as well. I'm taking provera right now, and will be taking my first round of clomid when AF shows. :)


----------



## dinky

Thanks CdnEquestrian :) i wasnt sure if i ovulated or not this month as i did 4 months of bbt and i wasnt ovulating on my own so gave up. Must of ovulated when i gave up! But i still thinks its defo down to the spearmint tea. I buy mine from holland and barrett and its camomile and spearmint, i have one cup in the morning and one cup at night! You should give that one a try. I hope the clomid works for you i concieved my daughter on that its a wonder drug! Good luck xXx


----------



## lily28

I love spearmint tea, and I drink it regularly, especially after a meal as it helps my digestion. I never heard any connection with fertility though, so I will do a search for it!

Best of luck with your ttc!


----------



## Doodlebug.

I'm def gonna give it a try :)


----------



## lily28

This article doesn't say that it helps with ovulation but it certainly helps with PCOS


> An interesting area of mint research has emerged in the past several years. Of late, scientists have been exploring how mint tea impacts androgens (sex hormones) in both males and females. The most recent example of this is a just published study that examined the role that spearmint tea can play in a condition called polycystic ovarian syndrome (PCOS). PCOS is an endocrinological disorder that affects women during their child bearing years. Common symptoms include abnormal menstruation, acne, depression, hirsutism (masculine patterns of hair growth) and other masculinizing symptoms (such as vocal changes), infertility and obesity. This condition is also generally marked by blood sugar abnormalities and insulin resistance.
> 
> In the trial, 42 women with PCOS related hirsutism were assigned to drink spearmint tea or a placebo herbal tea twice daily for 30 days. Blood tests measuring hormone levels were taken at the beginning, the mid way point and at the end of the experiment. The results indicate that the women receiving the spearmint demonstrated significant reductions in free and total testosterone levels and increases in luteinizing hormone and follicle stimulating hormone concentrations. These alterations are consistent with an improvement in PCOS. (2) A reduction in hair distribution wasn&#8217;t detected, but the researchers believe that the relatively short duration of the study was the reason why. Another shorter study from 2007 found almost identical results. (3)

https://www.healthyfellow.com/290/mint-tea-warning/


----------



## dinky

Thanks lily i know it helps with pcos and it helped me ovulate to. I got a bfp yesterday so i defo ovulated and it must be due to the spearmint tea because i hadnt ovulated by cd30 (which is late) so started drinking the tea and ovulated 3 days later! It lowers testosterone and i probably ovulated because of that, thanks for the info its helpful for people to read.

Doodlebug id defo give it a go i swear its helped me. With dd i tried for 7 years to get pregnant with her and never got 1 bfp until her in all that time! I concieved her using clomid because i have pcos and endometriosis. This time ive concieved naturally and ovulated on my own thanks to spearmint tea :) x


----------



## lily28

Awesome news I will try it the next circle, thank god I have A LOT of spearmint tea as I LOVE IT!!! Good news for me hahaaa!!!

Good luck with your pregnancy, many congrats on your BFP!


----------



## Smarakins

dinky said:


> Id defo tell your friend to try spearmint tea, ive just got my bfp :D i concieved my daughter on clomid but concieved this one naturally thanks to spearmint and camimile tea!!!! So happy!!!! Found out about an hour ago! X

Oh my goodness! Congratulations! :hugs:
I'll definitely tell her :happydance:


----------



## Blueskydreams

Hey! I noticed a lot of you ladies talking about spearmint tea back in June are now pregnant! Congratulations!! I am wondering if you think it had anything to do with the tea. If so, how often did you drink it?


----------



## lily28

Blueskydreams said:


> Hey! I noticed a lot of you ladies talking about spearmint tea back in June are now pregnant! Congratulations!! I am wondering if you think it had anything to do with the tea. If so, how often did you drink it?

Hey hun, I don't know if it was the spearmint tea or just doing everything by the book. I 'm drinking lots of it any how, it is refreshing and delicious, and it certainly doesn't hurt.. I say try it!:flower::winkwink: Baby dust to you!


----------



## Blueskydreams

Hi lily! Thanks for your reply. I just ordered some. I'm going to try the cd9-cd13 thing to stimulate o earlier than usual. Last cycle was 54 days. Right now I'm cd34 with bfn. I think I Oed cd28 so we'll see. Maybe I won't even need to try it. X. Happy 9 months to you! So exciting!


----------



## Blueskydreams

Well... happy 5 and a half months. Hehe


----------



## MrsAM

Hi 

Just wanted to revive this thread and find out whether any other PCOS'ers are drinking peppermint or spearmint tea. It was recommended to me but a quick look on the net shows there seem to be some downsides to it as well. 

Is anyone else with PCOS currently drinking this and if so has it appeared to help and anyone conceived yet?

Thanks


----------



## Eri

I did experiment on myself. I'll say that I have usually ovulation (if I have it) on 20-24 days. I take temperature of my body each day to understand that, after ovulation its growing next day. Well last month I was drinking mint tea in first phase of the cycle and ovulation came on 16th day, which is good. This cycle I did the same I began to drink up to 3 little cups a day after menstruation and was drinking about a week like that but I felt side effect such as felling sleepy, after that I stopped, and ovulation came on 15-th day. And long time it didn't happen to me that two ovulations come one after one like that, long time even i didn't have it so early. But after ovulation its better to not drink it. Mint increase LH hormone which stimulates ovulation. You can find information on scientist researches in Internet.


----------



## CoralInGold

I have PCOS, finding this very interesting. 

Mrsam, what down sides to drinking it did you find?


----------



## VV84

mmm spearmint tea - sounds like a delicious way to get pregnant! i used conceive easy for my 1st. didnt taste as good but did the trick, lol. :happydance:


----------

